# New NW member



## BMW Rider (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, I'm Ed a 26 year firefighter here in Calgary and former auto mechanic. Always good to have some local contacts and people share knowledge with. I work out of my home shop and I have a BusyBee tools CX 701 lathe and CX601 milling machine as well as welding equipment, metal working equipment and tools, woodworking machines and tools plus a vast collection of other tools and equipment. I've mainly use them to build parts and accessories for my motorcycles and my project car, a 79 Mustang, but always find other useful ways to justify owning them. I also enjoy woodworking, mainly furniture making.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 29, 2015)

Welcome!

What motorcycle you ride?
--> I'm almost thinking we need to plan a group ride, as there are a handful of motorcyclists on board!

Looking forward to seeing you in here! We have meetups periodically too.

JW


----------



## BMW Rider (Jul 29, 2015)

I have two bikes myself, an 08 BMW K1200GT and an 09 BMW F800GS. The other two bikes in the garage are my wife's 02 Triumph Bonneville and 08 BMW F800ST.


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 30, 2015)

Very cool. I've always been a fan of the f800gs.

What kind of parts have you been fabricating for your motorcycles? I'm always open to new project ideas!


----------



## BMW Rider (Jul 30, 2015)

The GS is a great bike, I've ridden it pretty hard at times and have done a lot of modifications and additions to it since buying it new to suit my needs. I've made a set of handle bar risers to work with the steering damper I added, a GPS mount, driving light mounts that go on the crash bars, mounts to secure a Pelican case to the luggage rack as a top box, and a few other small items. I've also made a few special tools for working on the bikes. I'll try to scrounge up some pictures to post.

What are you riding?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Jul 30, 2015)

I ride a zx68 (1998, oldie but a goodie)

I've always said I'll buy a new motorcycle when my current ride dies, but she keeps chugging along. I've seen her outlast 4 motorcycles from my two riding buddies over the years, haha.

Some pics would be great! 

JW


----------

